# My fav teddy😄



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful .... totally Beautiful .... 

Tilly you are just like Honey ... A Cockapoo Teddy Bear xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah these photos are just too cute  Just showed Madeleine and she said aaah looks just like Beau  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Tilly! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cutie, she defnitely loves her teddy, her little paw is saying 'Mine!'


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So beautiful!! and adorable!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

She is just gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, 
She has eyes that would melt ur heart😍
But she's getting naughty, let me tell u, 
The recall is gone straight out the window, 
Time to be the strict mom again 😉😉😉


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic is pushing the boundaries too .. which I have been waiting for as she has been such a good girl as a pup, so it is quite refreshing to have her being a bit of a madam, anytime I shout at the moment, its Picnic lol ... it’s all in the age Jeanie, be consistent and she will come out the other side of it  promise xxx


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Me too!! I want her!!!! lol


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

She is just too cute.....lotties favourite toys are her cuddle toys as well. Her least favourite toy is an empty coke bottle which she chases and barks at!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh poor lottii, 
I hope so Jo Jo, she pushing all the wrong buttons at the mo, 
I grounded her last night, ha ha. I was laughing at myself, 
Got loads of kisses then when I gave in. 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH oh Jean, too funny, when Lady was little I have her a time out in the corner one night when she was really hard to deal with....it will get better.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh Amanda, it better get better, 
She ran into a field today and started calling 2 horses on to play with her, 
Thank god they didn't react, 😥
When I finally got her back, she looked at me as if to say 
"what's the prob mom? I'm only playing" 😡


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!! yuo, they sure can be full of Beans....we were talking last night my husband and I about how much of a good girl lady is....and we have actually started to crack the off command too! she really has become almost perfect!! so just stay strong and consistent with your training and she will come around.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

what a cutie !


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

oh how beautiful x She is yummy x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

So cute! I love when they put their arm around a toy and sort of snuggle it. Adorable


----------

